# Setting up my PB12-Plus/2



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all,

I recently got a (new to me) used PB12-Plus/2 and have been trying to set it up with REW. I had good luck setting up my Onix UFW-10 a year or so ago, but am having some issues with the SVS. 

Below is the graph of what I'm dealing with. The only difference in the two lines is that I've used the EQ on the sub to reduce the peak around 40hz. I can't seem to figure out why everythiing just drops after 40hz. The Crossover on the sub is disabled (enabling at 40hz does change the curve, so the crossover works), receiver crossover is set to 80hz (I've tried 100hz also). I had the EQ disabled on the sub, and it still shows the same behavior. I've tried 3 different places in my room, still get similar curves. Changing the subsonic filter and plugging ports only serves to change the max SPL and low frequencies, but above 40hz looks the same.

*One other thing I've found -- when the gain on the amp is set to min, that is the same as setting it to max. I presume the pot has a strange connection or something, because when I turn it up to 9 o-clock position the gain is low, but max and min show the same high level. This has me slightly concerned about the state of the amp and/or other setting knobs.*

Any ideas what could be causing this? My UFW-10 did not exhibit behavior like this, and the SVS is in the same location. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

SVS Forum Moderator: Just because I included a REW graph doesn't mean this thread should have been moved to the REW forum, in fact the REW forum Mod suggested I post this in the SVS thread. I have highlighted in bold the specific SVS concern I had, and would like to some feedback from SVS owners on at least that part of my topic if nothing else.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

mra68..... moderators do their best to ensure that your post is seen by the people that can help the most 

Since you have a similar thread pertaining to the peaks and dips in the REW section, I will move this thread back to SVS and we'll see if anyone has an idea about your gain pot problem.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I understand, thank you brucek. 

Any readers feel free to ignore the REW graph. I do want to rule out any issues with the SVS hardware, which is the intent with posting in both forums (at the suggestion of Wayne in my REW thread).


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I got in touch with Ed at SVS, he's helping me with the gain pot. :T


----------

